

Computational Geometry in Python - StylifyYourBlog
https://blancosilva.github.io/post/2014/10/28/Computational-Geometry-in-Python.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8972732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8972732)

